# Obama signs executive order to take over entire US?



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America | USA Politics Today

The hell?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Did you fact check this to see if it was actually true? there was a web post on this back in Feb


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope. I'm hoping this is old news to someone and I can save myself from digging through the last 20 or so EOs to find if this is legit.

I posted the last one, it's someone else's turn. Lol


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

There is no such executive order issued with that title this year. It sounds like some soveriegn citizen bs as evidenced by this

http://www.nationallibertyalliance.org/files/filedocs/16-02-18 Writ Mandamus to Governors.pdf


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems there were no executive orders issued on 16 Feb 2016

https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/executive-orders


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America | USA Politics Today
> 
> The hell?


Foreign troops on American Soil?.....Good luck with that asshole....FU and your UN Too! Even if it ain't true!


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

This is old news, and it's actually true. He's basically signed an Executive Order saying that the UN has authority on U.S soil if a state of emergency is declared. It's all by design.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fuser1983 said:


> This is old news, and it's actually true. He's basically signed an Executive Order saying that the UN has authority on U.S soil if a state of emergency is declared. It's all by design.


Yep, they have authority to be beaten, shot, hanged and otherwise destroyed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Fuser1983 said:


> This is old news, and it's actually true. He's basically signed an Executive Order saying that the UN has authority on U.S soil if a state of emergency is declared. It's all by design.


the US military already has granted authority to a NATO AWACS crew to protect the US - during 911 the plane flew as extended radar for the southern border ....

NATO or UN .... if the US door gets opened for foreign troops - you can definitely count on a few of the NATO countries to get their chip into the pot IMMEDIATELY - few other treaty allies as well .... the country that has military governorship of a US region would also get it's benefits - you don't think one of the Euro countries don't crave getting their mitts on the TX and Gulf oil - Japan on Hawaii and the other US Pacific holdings ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Once again the fix is in.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuser1983 said:


> This is old news, and it's actually true. He's basically signed an Executive Order saying that the UN has authority on U.S soil if a state of emergency is declared. It's all by design.


Perhaps some of us don't believe things until we can see an actual copy of the document. The two sites I posted about don't show such an EO. So is it a secret EO? And if it's secret, how do you know it's true?


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

Won't happen. If he did. I'm sure there will be riot and Trump will be piss off for not able become president.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Like I said before ,,,,,," LOCK & LOAD THE CIVIL WAR IS COMEING " .


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Perhaps some of us don't believe things until we can see an actual copy of the document. The two sites I posted about don't show such an EO. So is it a secret EO? And if it's secret, how do you know it's true?


I had to dig a little but I found it again, so here it is. Check it out and draw your own conclusions.
Executive Order: United Nations allowed to use Force on US Citizens | We Are Change
and from the .gov site:
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...ed-states-policy-pre-and-post-strike-measures


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuser1983 said:


> I had to dig a little but I found it again, so here it is. Check it out and draw your own conclusions.
> Executive Order: United Nations allowed to use Force on US Citizens | We Are Change
> and from the .gov site:
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...ed-states-policy-pre-and-post-strike-measures


Perhaps it would be best to read the actual executive order rather th.n what someone with an adgenda says it says. Nowhere in the EO does the term United Nations or UN ever crop up it's ugly head. Further nowhere does it say the Use of force against american citizens.

This EO was put in place to address the issues that came up involving the strike on that alleged hospital in Afganistan that docs without borders have been screaming about for solong.

But that wouldn't help to focus your (and others) adgenda on raising distrust of your own duly elected Government. Unwrap the tin foil folks


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Perhaps it would be best to read the actual executive order rather th.n what someone with an adgenda says it says. Nowhere in the EO does the term United Nations or UN ever crop up it's ugly head. Further nowhere does it say the Use of force against american citizens.
> 
> This EO was put in place to address the issues that came up involving the strike on that alleged hospital in Afganistan that docs without borders have been screaming about for solong.
> 
> But that wouldn't help to focus your (and others) adgenda on raising distrust of your own duly elected Government. Unwrap the tin foil folks


I respect your opinion and trust in our government. We don't necessarily see eye to eye on that, but we're all entitled to our own opinions and conclusions.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Guest speakers at UN conference?[

ATTACH=CONFIG]20041[/ATTACH]


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuser1983 said:


> I respect your opinion and trust in our government. We don't necessarily see eye to eye on that, but we're all entitled to our own opinions and conclusions.


Thanks. Wouldn't put it past them to try what you are suggesting. Just sayin that it would most likely not be published where everyone can see it


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Thanks. Wouldn't put it past them to try what you are suggesting. Just sayin that it would most likely not be published where everyone can see it


It's the hidden agenda we don't see that we should be worried about.


----------

